# Bow Hunting VS Gun



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know I am going to stir up a huge can of worms on this one but here it goes. This was in MN.

Why do bowhunters claim they are the most ethical and best hunters out there?

They are the ones that as ranting about QDM and other management issues. Why do (some) think they are better than others?

Now this is all coming from a visit to my local gander mt. I was in line and a couple of the clerks were giving a gun hunter some greif and after he left they belittled him about his harvested deer and then catorgerized all gun hunters as slobs. Now this is not the first time I have run into this. One of my arguements to shut these two guys up was when do they hunt. they replied before the gun seasons. SO my reply was you hunt them before they have had the pressure. I remarked try hunting the same big buck in december after most of the bow season, both gun seasons.

Now to also let you know I am not against bow hunting and I will be trying it in the future very shortly. I use a muzzleloader for now because I like hunting in the snow and cold. Also in Mn it is the second longest season behind the bow season.

Comments are welcomes. I know i will get ripped on this so tee off if you like.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i agree with you chuck i am a bow hunter and we will think we are better when we get deer becuase we have worket are butts of in kansas the season starts in october fist and in the last day of december and i have hunted every bit of it and have not got me one yet but im also a rifle hunter,

but a old bowhuntet (keep in mine im 16) told me pick up bowhunting and you will be the best rifle hunter in the world and i did and i have goten realy close to the deer but this notion of bowhunter being beter is wrong becuase there is a reson here the seson is only 12 days for riflers and its after all the other seasons. so the rifle hunter still had to work ther buts of.

the only type of hunting i dont agree with is poaching and that is not realy hunting.

good luck hunting this year and be safe


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i bow hunt and gun unt i even hunt in muzzleloader seasn if we're out of school......and i have learned one thing when im around a group of bowhunters its not the same laid back feeling that you get at a week lng deer camp and i think that deer hunting is something that you are constantly learning about so i dont think anyone is better than the other until they know everything............and that will be NEVER :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Apples and Oranges. You can take bigger bucks usually if you have the choice of gun vs bow as you have alot more range with a gun. Other than that, apples and oranges. I've had some very challenging gun hunts and of course bow hunting is always challenging.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I feel that any person who hunts should not belittle other hunters. All hunters need to stick together!! The PETA's would love to divide us an then target one smaller group at a time. Next time you see a "hunter" belittling someone, please explain this to them.

I personally love to bowhunt. But I also love to use muzzleloader then gun, then finish January using bow again. My point is, that ANY time in the woods is time well spent,...period! (besides using all the seasons is the only way that I can get a more than a few days in the woods..>)

To me, it really doesn't matter how people hunt as long as we can and do hunt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Danimal you said what I was going to. If you hunt don't belittle other hunters we need to stick together. PETA and anti's are the ones we should be going against not each other. Another point of this is the Res vs NR. I am from MN and I was ****** when the states gov. (I did not vote for him) tried to do that lawsuit thing. I was also emailing and mailing all my reps. to vote against or try to stop this. But that is another topic.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This is about the same as asking who is the better team, " Vikings or the Packers?" Anyone ever "counted coop" on a deer(touched a wild deer)? Now that would be a hunter!


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

me and my friend robbie killed a doe one evening that had a fawn with her and then we found the fawn and caught....and i swear to this......now he is raising it in his house...lol :beer:


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Did u kill the doe last spring... couldn't the fawn walk? jk lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck

I'm with you also. I bow hunt, pistol hunt, rifle hunt, muzzleloader, and I tried to talk the Game and Fish into letting me use a spear after shoulder surgery. They would not buy it.

I have used longbows, recurves, and compounds. Even worse than these self proclaimed superior bow hunters are the foolish group that complain about compound shooters. It is the same thing as these bow hunters who think they are better than gun hunters. The traditionalists think they are better than compound shooters. PETA loves divide and conquer.

When these guys have killed 60 to 70 deer with a bow I will listen to them. I liked the longbow until old age begin taking it's toll. Anybody want an original Fred Bear circa 1949 with a serial number under 250? It has killed seven deer since 1970 and still shoots like it did in the 1960's.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Plainsman said



> I have used longbows, recurves, and compounds. Even worse than these self proclaimed superior bow hunters are the foolish group that complain about compound shooters. It is the same thing as these bow hunters who think they are better than gun hunters. The traditionalists think they are better than compound shooters. PETA loves divide and conquer.


This sure sounds like the ".243 isn't big enough for deer" thread. Too bad we can't just accept that other people hunt other ways and leave it at that. I think we as a group would be a lot stronger unit! :beer:

P.S. Good luck with the spear. If that's a no go, ask about rocks!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chuck

I cannot see why anyone would want to "tee off" on you over this. Bow hunting as well as gun hunting each has it own particular virtue. There are many of us that hunt both ways and enjoy it for the inherent differences. Bow hunting to me was the most casual by far until age has gained a little ground on me. Deer hunting and for that matter hunting in general is no longer an outdoor adventure conducted at a feverous pitch. A number of years ago I learned to relax while hunting. I credit bow hunting for the change in my hunting style. If you cannot relax in a blind or in a spot and stalk situation you are going to make mistakes and success will be limited, it has been for me in the past. Deer hunting now is learning where the deer want to be and recognizing the place where they want to be when you find it. I have walked a great deal hunting deer, now my walking is casual pre-season, early season walks to find sign, trails, beds etc. for rifle hunting as well as bow hunting. For me the pressure is off and the experience has given me the confidence of being able to harvest a deer pretty much anytime I wish. I have not filled my bow tag yet this year simply because I am after a specific old boy that is smart and very weary. He is approximately two years from prime and if I am not afforded the chance to harvest him this year, I will take a doe and look forward to another set of sheds and a chance at him next year. He has been my personal challenge and we will meet up in the future on my terms. The doe from the lottery and extra doe tags are in the freezer. IMO bow hunting is not superior to rifle hunting at all. I do think that if you bow hunt it will help your rifle hunting if you let it.

Bob


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob the reason why I used the words "tee off" is after reading some of the other threads on this forum. I was just letting people know I have a thick skin and just want to hear opinions. I to agree that all types of hunting make you a better hunter. The time I do some of my best deer scouting is in the spring when I am turkey hunting. You see new trails, bedding areas, and just general movement. But I just posted this after that experience at the store....it really ****** me off. Also I have had run ins like that before. It might just be some of the people in this area, or just plain a$$holes. But thank all for there comments.


----------

